# Say What ... AWDF 2009 Helper's Choice Goes To



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Ron Marshall and his APBT Whitehead! Oh Yeah Baby ...chalk another one up for the Bull breeds!
Awesome work congrats to Ron and Head on a job well done!


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Lynda Myers said:


> Ron Marshall and his APBT Whitehead! Oh Yeah Baby ...chalk another one up for the Bull breeds!
> Awesome work congrats to Ron and Head on a job well done!


That's great! Congrats to Ron and his dog. Nice to see the Bull breeds do well.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought Rons dog name was RCA.


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

It is RCA 
I believe his call name is "head"


----------



## Erin Sullivan (Jul 24, 2007)

yes, it's Marshall's RCA but call name is Head or Whitehead. 

he's a really cool dog!

congrats to Ron!


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice! Congrats to Ron and his dog. 1st place in VPG II, in last year's DVG nationals as well.


----------

